# rip off



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, was online earlier to price a ferry crossing I I had received a email from DFDS)
On opening email noticed that they are advertising caravan travel free !! so I logged on to find out a price for the wife and I plus our 7 metre motorhome, only to be told no places are available !! they have places for cars and caravans !!
The price for a motorhome is almost twice the cost of a caravan !
Then later on I went to book a site near Alton Towers, the Star caravan site and only when checking their price list noticed that motorhomes are charged 50% more per night !! 
Why do we have to put up with this blatant discrimination, cars and caravan are on average 12 metres in length and average size of a motorhome is around seven metres.
On most ferries caravan and motorhomes are parked together, so why the price difference ??
Sorry for going on about but this really ticks me off.
cheers
Rant over, I have booked the Eurotunnel instead and am happy with the price and even adding the fuel cost driving from scotland I am still saving £280 by not going DFDS. We will have a leisurely slow drive south instead.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Keep on going when you reach Gateshead!!!

We have enough troublemakers as it is. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

You are right, it's not fair. You made the best decision, the more people that don't pay the extra and use alternatives the better. Both businesses need trade but if their prices are too high people should go elsewhere.

Eventually they realise how much business they are loosing out on. Well done for not paying the extra.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

sea france have an offer on for £66 return book before 19th this month i think.
If you stop in Gateshead your still past me but might hear the rant :lol:


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes it does seem unfair.

Perhaps we should consider an application under 'equal opportunities' to be made to these companies.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

The Star Caravan Park at Alton is now a C&CC site so the pricing would be their standard terms and no difference between the Caravan and Motorhome price.

Were you on the correct site?

Ben


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Star*

Hi

I think the Star site is indepenent for a couple of weeks, but it is part of the CCC. I suppose there has to be a transition period etc.

Russell

PS - I won a cometion with DFDS for a free return crossing - it turned out to be for a car, but I sent a nice email. Job done, motorhome going for nowt!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

we always use the tunnel and have never been dissapointed. all hassle free, you know what your paying and you will be there so quick you will love it
phill


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

I find that a number of ferry company’s are the same in this respect, one day when it’s too late they may realise the mistake that they making bearing in mind the more MH owners travel all year round not just in the warmer months.
We always cross with Sea France and depending on offers we pay around £55 to £80 for a return trip.
The only part of the route we are not keen on is the M25 it’s a bit of a drag to Dover but what the hell it’s cheap and we take our time, as soon as we drive from our street we are on holiday.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

With you on that one Hydrocell. Sailing from Dover on whichever is the flavour of the month no problem but we hate the drive down, with the M25 and the Brittania bridge to cross.

We much prefer to go by tunnel but with the trailer it is much more expensive than by boat.

Steve


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

If you are going to Dover and coming from the North have you tried M40 and anticlockwise M25- the difference in distance is negligible and there's no queuing for the Toll bridge


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Whenever you are planning to travel it ALWAYS pays to shop around !

There are often large differences in price from one day to the next even with the same company! 

Sometimes its worth a telephone call your preferred ferry company, if you speak nicely they will sometimes offer you a suitable "deal" 

Remember the ship is going to sail anyway, they might as well get some money out of you rather than let a rival have your cash !!!

If you are planning on crossing the channel three or more times its well worthwhile looking at the ferry companies multi trip tickets.

I have done that with Sea France, three return crossings for a TOTAL of £207. Fully flexible and amendable at no cost, valid for 12 months from the first date of travel!! (There are a some dates where a supplement is payable but its not hard to avoid those sailings. my missus works in a school so we can only go in school holidays but I can still avoid the supplements!!)


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Tried to book yesterday with Sea France to leave on the 29/03/11 using the code supplied on this site recently Quote:FUB 11 BVP book before 18/03/11 but they came up with £95 for my mid day times returning in May. As opposed to the fares mentioned of £35 each way at the week-end and £33 in the week which one member obtained.
Just booked through CCC with Sea France and paid £85.33 and an _-ACSI book thrown in for free.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Early morning sailings are ALWAYS cheaper !!! You pay heavily for the convenience of mid day sailings!! Plus its worth booking as early as possible as the price rises the nearer to your date of travel !!


----------



## demoboy (Mar 12, 2011)

You could try directferries.com often cheaper than the ferry co themselves, saved me a bob or two, and cover [i think i am right in saying] all european ferries.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

metblue,

Use Tesco credit card for all your purchases and you get Tunnel crossing discount. I have two crossings this year totally FREE.

See Tesco clubcard site.

Dave p


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> metblue,
> 
> Use Tesco credit card for all your purchases and you get Tunnel crossing discount. I have two crossings this year totally FREE.
> 
> ...


You mean Europe lets you in Dave??????? 8O 8O 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes they do.
I have problem with Ireland.

I have just looked at Irish Ferries prices. Rip off.


Dave p


----------

